# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh Nghiệm đi du lịch Singapore Giá Rẻ

## hangnt

Đất nước Singapore hấp dẫn du khách bởi các điểm du lịch Xanh Sạch Đẹp , các trung tâm mua sắm sầm uất , các mặt hàng hiệu đa dạng đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới -Singapore còn được mệnh danh một trong những thành phố đắt đỏ nhất thế giới với giá cả đắt đỏ ,đến du lich Singapore chi tiêu không hợp lý có thể làm làm bạn cạn túi tiền .

*Nhà Hàng :* 



một số món ăn ở Maxwell market

Thức ăn rẻ nhất và ngon nhất ở Singapore đến từ những khu ăn uống và trung tâm hàng rong. Các nơi đó rất sạch sẽ, bán rất nhiều loại thức ăn khác nhau, mở cửa đến khuya và gần như tất cả các món đều có giá dưới 5 $(Sing). Hãy bắt đầu một ngày mới với bữa sáng ấm bụng với cơm nasi lemak hoặc một suất bánh mì nướng (trứng luộc mềm, bánh mì nướng Kaya, và cà phê) – có giá chỉ khoảng $3 cho mỗi phần. 

Nếu bạn quá muốn đến ăn nhà hàng, hãy kiểm tra xem họ có phần ăn trưa không. Vào các ngày trong tuần, từ 12:00-14:00, rất nhiều nhà hàng có bán súp, bữa chính, tráng miệng và cả đồ uống chỉ với giá dưới $15. Hãy nhớ thật kĩ rằng các giá cả trong menu của Singapore đều có giá + - 7% thuế và 10% dịch vụ sẽ tự động được cộng thêm vào hoá đơn.

*Đồ uống :* 



Một quán trên phố Orchard

Hãy cho gan của bạn một bữa nghỉ ngơi vì thức uống có cồn của Singapore bị đánh thuế rất cao. Ở một siêu thị hay một khu hàng rong, một chai Tiger lớn có giá khoảng $5, nhưng trong một nightclub hoặc quán bar một chai nhỏ cũng có thể có giá đến $10, và $12 cho một ly thức uống pha. Một số quán có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi trong tuần và các giờ vàng khi thức uống thường được bán “mua 1 tặng 1”. Siêu thị cũng bán những chai rượu Australia thông thường với giá khoảng S$25m. Nếu bạn đi máy bay đến Singapore, bạn cũng có thể mua một chai rượu miễn thuế với giá thấp hơn trong thành phố đến 60% (ví dụ một chai vodka Smirnoff 1 lít có giá S$20 tại sân bay, nhưng một chai 750ml lại có giá đến S$65 trong thành phố).

*Khách Sạn* : 



Khách sạn Marinabay

Nơi ở tốn rất nhiều tiền, Các nhà nghỉ nhỏ phổ biến nằm ở phố Little India, phố Tàu, Bugis có giá khoảng 20$ (S) cho một giường ngủ và bữa sáng. Phòng riêng có giá từ 50 $(Sing)ở nhà nghỉ nhỏ và 80& (S) ở một khách sạn giá rẻ. Nếu bạn không ngại tiêu tốn một chút thời gian trên tàu điện MRT, các nhà nghỉ nhỏ mọc lên ở các khu dân cư trong thành phố thường sạch sẽ, yên lặng và rẻ hơn. Những người đi du lịch Singapore tự túc nhất có thể xem xét thử thông tin trên Couchsurfing. Com , Tourdulichsingapore.com

*Đi Lại ,Giao thông Singapore:*

Singapore có một hệ thống giao thông công cộng cực kì tốt .Khách du lich Singapore có thể mua một thẻ Tourist Pass có giá trị không giới hạn số chuyến đi trên tàu MRT và tất cả các xe bus, với chỉ S$8/ngày (1,2 hoặc 3 này) cộng thêm một khoản phí thế chân S$10 sẽ được trả lại. Các xe bus du lich hai tầng tính giá S$23 cho một vé đi cả ngày, nhưng xe bus 2 tầng trong thành phố Số 7 và số 111 có cùng tuyến đường xuống khu Orchard, đi qua CBD và đến Esplanade chỉ với S$1.50. 

Taxi ở Singapore tính giá theo mét và thường có giá cả phải chăng nhưng hãy chú ý phí tính thêm và thời gian cao điểm: 35% tính thêm vào giờ cao điểm từ 7:30-9:30 và 17:00-20:00, 50% tính thêm từ 00:00-6:00, S$3 cho chi phí đi từ CBD hoặc sân bay, thêm phí cầu đường (ERP) nếu bạn đi vòng quanh khu Orchard hoặc trung tâm thành phố.



hòn đảo du lịch Sentosa.

_Các điểm tham quan và giải trí_: Đi thăm bảo tàng thành phố trong giờ thấp điểm để được giảm giá hoặc thậm chí miễn phí vào cửa. Bảo tàng nghệ thuật Singapore miễn vé vào thứ Sáu, từ 18:00-21:00, vé vào cửa ở Living Galleries ở bảo tàng Quốc Gia cũng miễn phí hàng ngày từ 18:00-20:00, và Bảo tàng cư dân châu Á giảm giá vé đến S$4 vào tối thứ Sáu từ 19:00-21:00. Trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi luôn đựơc miễn vé. 

Đặt vé máy bay đến Singapore qua mạng luôn được tự động giảm giá 20%. 

_Thăm vườn Bách thú_ :The Park Hopper Pass cho phép bạn đi đến 3 sở thú cùng lúc với giá chỉ S$45 hoặc hai sở thú S$32 (giá rẻ hơn 50% cho trẻ em). 

Gói Sentosa Choice cho phép bạn có nhiều giá giảm vé đến các điểm tham quan đến 30% - cũng là một lựa chọn tốt nếu bạn định dành cả ngày ở đây. 

Vào cổng miễn phí ở Vườn Sinh Học, Công viên Merlion, Khu bảo tồn Bukit Timah,Vườn Trung Quoc, Công viên bờ biển phía Đông, và biệt thự lạ lùng Haw Par. 

Các hoạt động chính ở nhà hát Esplanade đều miễn phí. Hãy xem website của họ để biết chi tiết về các buổi trưng bày nghệ thuật, khiêu vũ, đọc thơ, và hoà nhạc. 

Giá vé xem phim chỉ S$7,5 từ thứ Hai đến thứ Năm.

*Mua sắm và quà lưu niệm :* 

Tránh mua quà ở các điểm tham quan vì giá cả rất cao. 

Với các sản phẩm : postcard, đồ dán tủ lạnh, áo thun “Fine City”, đồ linh tinh có hình sư tử Merlion có thể mua ở bất cứ đâu trong thành phố,cụ thể trung tâm Mustapha ở Little India, con đường chợ Bugis, đường Orchard của Lucky Plaza, hoặc các shop nhỏ dọc theo con đường Arab. 

Đi du lịch Singapore bạn không thể cưỡng lại các mặt hàng giá rẻ. Con đường chợ Bugis bày bán rất nhiều áo thun giá rẻ ,giầy thể thao, giầy đi bộ ….

Còn các loại quần áo hợp thời nhưng giá rẻ, với túi xách và phụ kiện ở khắp Châu Á này có thể mua đựơc ở khu Far East Plaza, đường Orchard. 

Sử dụng Internet: Nếu bạn đi du lich singapore với một chiếc laptop, Wifi miễn phí có ở khắp nơi, Nhà nghỉ của bạn có thể cũng sẽ có internet miễn phí, nhưng hầu hết các nơi công cộng, thương xá, McDonalds, Starbucks, thư viện, etc, Wireless@SG đều miễn phí. Nhưng bạn cần có một số điện thoại để đăng kí.

*Rời khỏi Singapore:*

Hãy tiết kiệm tiền vé xe bus đến du lịch Malaysia bằng cách đi qua biên giới để đến Johor Bahru và mua vé tiếp theo tại bến xe bus Larkin. Có thể bất tiện một chút, nhưng giá rẻ hơn một nửa đấy. 

Đi xe lửa đến du lịch Malaysia ? Giá vé xe lửa từ Singapore đựơc bán với giá tính trên đô la Singapore và có giá gấp đôi giá bạn mua nếu bạn khởi hành từ Johor Bahru. Cách dễ dàng nhất là mua hai vé trên cùng một chuyến tàu: một từ Singapore đến Johor Bahru, và một vé khác để đến Johor Bahru để đi tiếp.


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch singapore tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## sacpin

Sing thật tuyeejrt vời

----------


## salekhangvuong

đại lý vé máy bay giá rẻ tiger airways giá rẻ Hà Nội /TP HCM - Singapore giá rẻ luôn đảm bảo tài chính cho bạn trong những chuyến du lịch hãy đến với chúng tôi quý sẽ có ngay vé rẻ

----------


## vido

Hehe. thank nhé! cơ quan mình đang dự kiến sang năm sang du hí ở Sing nên những thông tin này là rất cần thiết! nghe nói ở Sing còn nổi tiếng các khu chợ người Hoa nữa đó!

----------


## andynguyen

Nhà hàng trên nhìn hay quá nhi

----------


## quanghuy00

Thansks bạn cái này là kinh nghiệm du lịch singapore, chứ để đi singapore giá rẻ thì phải canh lịch book vé máy bay khuyến mãi nè, biết địa điểm khách sạn rẻ, ăn uống...

----------

